# Grey Hair Toddler??



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

My friend's DD is 14 months and has beautiful shoulder length dark brown hair. Today her mom discovered a grey hair. A real, long, thick, GREY hair.
I tried to tell her it was a random thing and no worries -- but she is really concerned it may be a sign of an illness of something...???
Anyone have any ideas about this?


----------



## christiab (Jan 13, 2004)

My sister started greying at 3-4. She's 43 now and perfectly healthy. HTH!!


----------



## ceilydhmama (Mar 31, 2003)

Grey hair (usually more of a pure white actually) sometimes shows up if their has been a bump or cut on the head. I have a few friends that had spots with white/grey hair from childhood falls. Dh actually has a spot where there is a small clump.


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

I also have a friend who has had a streak of grey hair since toddlerhood. She's totally healthy.


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

my dad complimented a woman at a vitamin store about her white/silver hair and she said that hair being that color is a result of a copper deficiency...i don't know if that's true or not though!


----------

